# Micro ATL G3 and G4



## sunny_nites

Continuation from the Homemade and Modified Flashlights Discussion:

*Introducing the Micro ATL Generation 3 (sold out, at least for now) and 4!*

*
Note: *Thanks, everyone, for the awesome response!! It looks like the G3s are all committed and we will be moving forward with G4 sales.

Thanks again!!

G3: *(Sold out, at least for now)*











G4:




















These lights are powered by a 240mah, rechargeable, lithium polymer battery and use the X-Light Micro controller, with instant access to full and low power and full range of brightness adjustment all controlled by the single power button.

Compared next to the X-Light donor, the Micro ATL is actually smaller but packs three LEDs and a high power, rechargeable battery into a study metal frame.






The Micro ATLs are recharged via set screw covered port, using the included 300mah (or a max of 300mah depending on your USB ports capabilities) USB powered charger.





The 240mah lipo gives the Micro ATL up to 4 hours of runtime on full brightness and recharges in approximately 1 hour or less.


The G3s are available in aluminum or brass. Both are available in a brushed finish and the brass is also available in a polished brushed finish.





Polished brass G3.
(sorry, just realized I don't have a good picture of a polished brass G3 but here is a polished copper G4 for you to enjoy for the moment)





The G4s will be available in aluminum, brass and copper and the brass and copper will also be available in a brushed or polished brushed finish.

The Micro ATLs feature neodymium, rare earth magnets so they can be attached to metal objects for hands free lighting.
(again, I apologize but I don't have any pictures at the moment of a G3 or G4 utilizing the magnet. This is a picture of a no longer in production G2 clamped onto a file cabinet)





These lights also come with a beacon feature behind the primary LEDs, to assist in finding the light and anything it is attached to in the dark. The beacon isn't quite as bright as it appears in this blacklight photo but it is most definitely, highly visible in the dark.





The Micro ATLs use Nichia and Cree 5mm LEDs and will be available in a choice of combinations. I will be posting beam shots of those various combinations soon.*

Prices:
*Prices are in US $$ and are the same for both generations.

*Aluminum *= $85.00
*Brass and copper brushed finish *= $90.00
*Brass and copper polished brushed finish = *$95.00

Please realize that this is a work in progress (as evidenced by several missing pictures, etc) and I will be posting frequent updates as I get them.

Also, the G3s may only be available for a limited time (depends on how much demand there is after this run is sold out). So, if you fancy a G3 make sure you get your order in early!

Everyone that signed up on the list from the Homemade Lights forum is already set so no need to re-order.

Thanks and stay tuned!!


----------



## zoran

Hi Curt, in addition to the copper G4 that we discussed via PM earlier today, I will also take a brass G3 please. Both brushed. PM to follow. 

Thanks!


----------



## Str8stroke

I predict this sales thread will blow up! These are just plain awesome.


----------



## AndyF

Hi,

I would like to order the following configuration:

Aluminum G4
2 warm Nichia & 1 neutral Nichia
No rare earth magnet

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## KuanR

Anyone that appreciates being able to access a few lumens of light at anytime will be all over these! I have always liked the X-Lights but the cheap plastic housing has kept me away.

Very glad to be a part of this and looking forward to getting my light


----------



## sunny_nites

Thanks guys!! Really appreciate your support!

Zoran - I have your information updated

AndyF - Got your order on the list

Thanks again!!


----------



## sunny_nites

> Anyone that appreciates being able to access a few lumens of light at anytime will be all over these!



Absolutely!

I really believe you are going to be pleasantly surprised at how bright these lights actually are and IMHO, the flat form factor is so pocketable it will just be second nature to always have it with you.

A saying I'm fond of is, "what is the best (fill in the blank here) to have?" The answer is the (from the blank you filled in) that you have with you at the time. I have a gazillion lights, as I imagine a lot of you do too, but the one that gets used 99% of the time is the one that I have in my pocket at the time I need it.

Thanks and stay tuned!


----------



## scout24

These look great! Not sure how I missed the thread... I'd like an aluminum G3 if available, G4 if no G3 still available. Where and when would you like payment? Timeframe for shipment?


----------



## sunny_nites

> I'd like an aluminum G3 if availabl



scout24 - Thanks!

There are G3s still available and I have you marked for one.

I'll get back with the shipping date. There have been delays and redesigns, updates, mods, etc but everything is about in order now and shipping will commence soon.

Thanks again!


----------



## blackbalsam

I'm in for a G3 or G4 aluminum with Nichia, either neutral or warm.


----------



## sunny_nites

> I'm in for a G3 or G4 aluminum with Nichia, either neutral or warm.



blackbalsam - thanks!

I will put you down for a G3. I'm working on a beam shot comparison so you can choose which you you like the best. The two warm Nichia with one neutral Nichia is pretty popular. How about I put you down for that unless you see a different beam combo you would rather have?


----------



## blackbalsam

sunny_nites said:


> blackbalsam - thanks!
> 
> I will put you down for a G3. I'm working on a beam shot comparison so you can choose which you you like the best. The two warm Nichia with one neutral Nichia is pretty popular. How about I put you down for that unless you see a different beam combo you would rather have?


That's Fine with me.


----------



## archimedes

What are the differences between G3 & G4 (and earlier generations, I suppose) ... ?


----------



## scout24

Thanks for putting me down for one, eagerly looking forward to your beam comparisons. I'll keep checking in.


----------



## sunny_nites

> What are the differences between G3 & G4 (and earlier generations, I suppose) ... ?
Click to expand...


Good question:

Physically, all generations are about the same size. All generations of the Micro ATL featured three 5mm white LEDs and the X-Light Micro controller. The G1 and G2 had some differences in how the split ring was attached, used a 150mah battery, did not have the locator beacon, the middle LED was slightly elevated above the 1 and 3 LEDs and were all completely hand made, ie the body and lids were saw cut, ground and milled manually. 

The G3 and G4s are cut by a CNC waterjet, use a 240mah battery and have the 5mm LEDs in a straight line and have the locator beacon.

The G3 uses a solid 1/4" body that is milled out and a single 1/8" lid.
Patina brass G3:





The G4s use a 1/4" body that is also cut via the waterjet both inside and outside (not milled) and a 1/16" lid and bottom that are also cut with the waterjet.
Patina copper G4:





For the most part the G3 and G4 operate the same but because of the lid and body configuration there are distinct differences;
the G3 has the split ring attached to the lid, while the split ring on the G4 attaches to body. The LEDs on the G4 are located more evenly between the top and bottom, while the LEDs on the G3 are closer to the bottom of the light.


----------



## scout24

Thanks for the detailed explaination. Loving that blue locator...


----------



## nfetterly

In addition to the Aluminum one I'm on the list for in the original thread I'd also like a brushed polished brass one. Same LED setup & a G4 body (unless you have G3 bodies ready).


----------



## sunny_nites

> Loving that blue locator...



Thanks! I find that to be an incredibly useful feature.



> Same LED setup & a G4 body (unless you have G3 bodies ready).



I do have some polished brass G3s left. Just to verify, I should I put you down for the polished brass G3?


----------



## sunny_nites

Just wanted to mention that I've had a couple of people request lights without the magnets and that is definitely doable.

If you prefer your light without the magnets, just let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## mikes1

Hi sunny!

please put me down for a polished copper G4

Thanks


----------



## nfetterly

sunny_nites said:


> I do have some polished brass G3s left. Just to verify, I should I put you down for the polished brass G3?



Yes please.


----------



## sunny_nites

mikes1 - nfetterly - got it and got it.

Thanks!


----------



## sunny_nites

Some beam shots for your weekend enjoyment.

This combination was what I was referring to as the "standard" configuration. I'm dropping that naming convention for a couple of reasons; I have a limited supply of the Crees and the Nichias allow the beacon to shine through much brighter.
Two neutral Crees with one warm Nichia (this is the LED that comes with the X-Light Micro donor):






My personal favorite; 2 warm Nichias and the neutral/warm (this LED is on the boarder between neutral and warm) Nicha that came with the X-Light Micro:





Some other combos:

Three warm Nichias:





Three neutral Nichias:





Two neutral Nichias, one warm Nichia (This is the warmer Nichias, not the one that comes with the donor):





Thanks!


----------



## scout24

Three neutral Nichias for my Gen3 aluminum, please.


----------



## archimedes

Is this possible ... ?
--------------------

Micro ATL

G3
Finish in brushed brass

NO magnet

Locator beacon (blue)
2x Nichia-N/WW (sides) - neutral/warm
1x Nichia-WW (center) - warm

------------

I didn't see that particular emitter combo pictured in a beamshot.


----------



## sunny_nites

> Three neutral Nichias for my Gen3 aluminum, please.


scout24 - all set



> Locator beacon (blue)
> 2x Nichia-N/WW (sides) - neutral/warm
> 1x Nichia-WW (center) - warm



archimedes - no mags with beacon on board, for sure. That particular Nichia combo, not so much. I haven't been able to source the exact Nichia that comes with the X-Light Micro so I'm limited to the single LED that comes with the donor. 

I could probably do this as a one off since I do have a very limited amount of extra neutral/warm Nichias but can't offer it as a select-able option.


----------



## archimedes

If you can do that exact set up for me (custom) , please sign me up ... 

PayPal ready, when you are - thanks ! [emoji106]


----------



## greatabpe

Put me down for a copper g4 triple neutral nichia. NO magnets please.


----------



## zoran

Two neutral Nichias, one warm Nichia on my copper light. 
Three neutral Nichias on the brass one please. 

Thanks


----------



## sunny_nites

greatabpe, Zoran - got it.

Thanks!


----------



## archimedes

Would you mind confirming if I'm on the list, or not ?

Thanks (either way) !


----------



## run4jc

I'm in. Aluminum G3 or G4 (either is fine.) I like the 2 warm Nichias and the neutral/warm.

Please let me know when you'd like payment.

(and thanks to Scout24 for clueing me into these. Awesome little light!)


----------



## scout24

I think "enabling" is the word you're looking for...  Just noticed these myself Dan, don't know how I missed them!


----------



## sunny_nites

archimedes - A thousand pardons! I do have you on the list for a brushed brass, G3, no mags, extra custom LED config :thumbsup:

run4jc - Thanks! Have to get back to you with the G3 or G4 confirmation, definitely getting close to the bottom of the barrel on the aluminum G3s.

scout24 - Thanks for helping spread the word!


----------



## blackbalsam

Are you already accepting paypal?


----------



## archimedes

Cool, thanks !


----------



## run4jc

scout24 said:


> I think "enabling" is the word you're looking for...  Just noticed these myself Dan, don't know how I missed them!



"Enabling".... I like that. Whatever the case, thanks for the heads up! These are cool...



sunny_nites said:


> run4jc - Thanks! Have to get back to you with the G3 or G4 confirmation, definitely getting close to the bottom of the barrel on the aluminum G3s.



I'm really okay either way...I like the idea of the milled piece in the G3, but the water jet cut pieces in the G4 are cool, too. So either way - payment is locked and loaded and waiting for your word!

Very creative and useful design...:twothumbs


----------



## Zandar

:twothumbsYes, I'm going to follow my mentor,on this one, as He's never steered me wrong. Right behind you Dan as always! I'd like either a G3 or 4 depending on what you have left. I'm definitely leaning towards copper. I love the unique look of this light. Let me know and I'll paypal, Thank you Zandar


----------



## sunny_nites

Thanks everyone, for the orders and enthusiasm, much appreciated! :twothumbs

Couple of updates:

I will be contacting you via IM for configuration confirmation when I'm ready to put your light together and then with the PayPal info when you light is ready to ship.

Afraid I'm going to have to put a hold on orders for the G3 for the moment, it looks like they might all be spoken for. :mecry:

run4jc - OK if I put you down for a G4? 

Zandar - Copper is only available in the G4 and it looks like all the G3s might be claimed. Just let me know which material you want to go with and the LED configuration, mags - no mags and all. Thanks!


----------



## Uriah

Hi Curt,
I would like one of the Gen 4 ATL brushed copper cool white led's.
Thanks


----------



## run4jc

sunny_nites said:


> Thanks everyone, for the orders and enthusiasm, much appreciated! :twothumbs
> 
> run4jc - OK if I put you down for a G4?



That's fine. If a Gen3 mysteriously appears, the idea of the milled 2 piece is attractive to me, but if not, send on the G4!

Thanks

Dan


----------



## Zandar

Please put me down for a G4 with the copper polished brushed finish with the 2 warm, 1 neutral Nichia LEDs. The magnets mount on the inside right? Tha

nks Zandar


----------



## sunny_nites

> The magnets mount on the inside right?



That is correct, the magnets are inside the light on the bottom.



> Please put me down for a G4 with the copper polished brushed finish with the 2 warm, 1 neutral Nichia LEDs.



Got it - thanks!!


----------



## MMMor

Hope I made it... 
I would like to buy 1 brass brushed...
2 warm and 1 neutral nichia leds... 
Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## sunny_nites

MMMor - Plenty of time, thanks!


----------



## sunny_nites

Hey everyone,

I really miss doing the updates from the build page, so hope no one minds if I post a few here every now and then.

Afraid I don't have any pictures yet but my machine shop has informed me that they can get mirror polished brass for the G4 tops and bottoms. Thinking these will look pretty sweet!! 

Of course, I can still do a brushed finish on your brass G4 if you would rather.

Thanks!


----------



## sunny_nites

OK, just one more update today and this one has some pictures.

Been carrying the copper G4 around for a while now and gotta say, I'm really digging the patina! 

I've been using a jewelers cloth to do some minor polishing occasionally, instead of the more aggressive chemical polishes that work great at putting the full shine back on. The thing I like about the jewelers cloth, is that it does a good job but not a great job. It leaves just the right amount of patina IMHO.


----------



## Zandar

I really do like the patina of this G4, was this a treated finish to start with, brushed, polished?


----------



## sunny_nites

This one started out as a polished light with no other treatments, you can see it on page one.

The camera really didn't do a good job picking up all the colors that are present especially on the front. There are blues, reds, oranges. Pretty cool how it oxidizes.


----------



## greatabpe

Was wondering what the eta was the lights.


----------



## KuanR

^ same with me. I am making arrangements with a shipper in the US to forward my packages to Macau in one go and want to know if my brass light can make it


----------



## sunny_nites

Hey guys,

Appreciate your patience! And for the guys that have been around since the G2 days, I really, really appreciate your patience!!

I have a batch of G3s that will be shipping out later this week and will be contacting the recipients with payment and shipping information. The machine shop will be getting a batch of aluminum G4 blanks to me later this week as well. So look for some aluminum G4s to ship out next week.

The brass and copper G4s are coming but probably won't be in for at least another week.

Thanks!


----------



## sunny_nites

Hi everyone,

Just a couple of quick updates;

I will be sending the Micro ATL user manual on a CD. If you would rather have it on paper, let me know when I confirm your shipping address.

I've been debating about whether to offer these for sale or not but they have proven so popular with my local sales that I thought I would just put it out there in case anyone is interested:

Had several people ask for a quick way to check the charge on the battery since there is no charge indicator on the light, so I came up with this little checker that plugs into your charge port and is powered by the Micro ATLs onboard battery.





What I have run into, is that about 1/3 of these are inaccurate by some amount, sometimes up to around .08v. They are, however, consistent in their inaccuracy and I can note that on the back of the unit.





The example above might read 3.98v but the actual voltage would be 4.04v. 

With approximately 1/3 being off by some degree, I can't really reject them and still make it affordable to offer for sale.

So, if you are OK with maybe getting one that is off by some known degree I am offering these for $6.00 (with the light, $8.00 on their own). If anyone is interested in a battery checker, let me know and I will do my best to get you one that is more accurate but what comes in is pretty much a roll of the dice.

Thanks!


----------



## KuanR

I'll take one voltage checker with my brass light!


----------



## sunny_nites

> I'll take one voltage checker with my brass light!



You got it, thanks!!


----------



## mcbrat

I'm in for the checker too


----------



## moshow9

Ill take one too.


----------



## sunny_nites

> I'm in for the checker too





> Ill take one too.



Plus meter, thanks!


----------



## AndyF

I would like a meter with mine. Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Light11

I would like a meter with my brass ATL.


----------



## zoran

Ill have one checker please


----------



## sunny_nites

AndyF, Light11, zoran - Got you all down for a checker, thanks!

Also, I will confirm the checker with all of you along with the build configuration, just so no one gets missed.

Thanks!


----------



## Uriah

I would like a meter with my brass one also.
Thanks


----------



## sunny_nites

Uriah - down for a meter, thanks!


----------



## Zandar

I'm down for one as well, thanks Zandar


----------



## archimedes

I can always use another voltmeter ... sure, why not


----------



## greatabpe

Add one to mine too


----------



## sunny_nites

Zandar, archimedes, greatabpe - all set, thanks!



> I can always use another voltmeter


Cant we all!


----------



## mikes1

Ok sounds good I'll take on of your voltage dealey's 
And standard config for my G4 

I'm guessing it was in the original thread but can you let me know what the light source for the beacon is?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## sunny_nites

> Ok sounds good I'll take on of your voltage dealey's
> And standard config for my G4


 - All set, thanks!



> the light source for the beacon


 - The beacon is a 3mm blue LED running in the low micro amp range. Runs continuously but at such a low current, it would take years to run the lights battery down.


----------



## mikes1

sunny_nites said:


> - The beacon is a 3mm blue LED running in the low micro amp range. Runs continuously but at such a low current, it would take years to run the lights battery down.



Wow! That's really cool I was thinking some glow powder or at best a trit :twothumbs
Now really looking forward to this

Thanks


----------



## moshow9

My ATL G3 came in today!! I pictured it a little bit bigger than what it actually is but it is pleasantly compact. This is an excellent package overall with the battery port tool, volt meter, and charger. I charged it right up and gave it a test. I love firefly/moon modes and the ATL G3 has a nice low low! I opted for warm tint and it came out just right.

Between receiving this and a new Troodon today I do believe I enjoy this one more.  Thank you for making these available Curt, and for all the work you put in to this project! :thumbsup:

Hope to see future projects of yours here!


----------



## sunny_nites

Moshow9 - glad your enjoying your Micro ATL!

Hard to get a fix on how truly small and compact these lights are with the zoomed in pics for details and all. I'll post some non-zoomed pics next to common objects later so you can get a better idea how tiny and pocket/keychain/lanyard friendly these little lights actually are.

Thanks!


----------



## sunny_nites

Some pics of Micro ATLs next to common objects.

Old trusty, brass G3 on my keychain:







Aluminum G3 next to a AA battery. The Micro ATL is about the same length but not nearly as thick:






AAA battery powered light next to a G4, that is patiently waiting on electronics. The Micro ATL feels much more comfortable in a pocket. Actually, the Micro ATL pretty much disappears in my pocket:


----------



## greatabpe

Looks pretty awesome. Can't wait to get my copper G4.


----------



## sunny_nites

Hey guys, just wanted to go over one of the features of the Micro ATL so no one is surprised when their light shows up. 

Back in the Homemade and Modified build page I mentioned that I had done research and experiments to come up with a configuration for the switch that would minimize the likely hood of it accidentally turning on, as the Micro ATL is intended to be a pocket or keychain light. Anyone that has tried to carry the donor light, X-Light Micro should understand when I say that they are very prone to accidental turn ons, because of the way the switch is designed. The micro processor in the X-Light even has a two minute auto power off setting that I believe was likely added to combat this tendency. I eventually relegated my X-Light Micro to lanyard only duty where it performed very well.

I went in a different direction with the Micro ATL and came up with a mechanical way to combat accidental pocket power ons. The switch on the Micro ATL is not like the switch on a TV remote or garage door opener, as necessitated by the design for its intended purpose as a pocket light.

This picture is in the Micro ATL user manual that comes on the disk with the light and shows how the switch is intended to be used.





The switch is activated by pressing down with the tip of your thumb for leverage rather than the pad of your thumb. Some people can activate the switch similar to the way you would activate a switch on a remote control, with the pad of their thumb and some can't. Probably has something to do with the size of your thumb, muscle capability etc. Now one thing I have noticed is that I use the pad of my thumb to operate my Micro ATLS now but originally I had to operate it as shown in the above picture. I'm guessing that the muscles in my hand have developed from using the light all day everyday. But just a guess.

If anyone is interested, send me an IM and I will be glad to send you a PDF of the user manual.

Also want to go over the LED combinations. I'm not sure if anyone else offers mixed LED color temps in a single light or not so this is probably something that most people have never seen before. I've gone over the beam shots I posted earlier and they pretty much look like the beam of the light in real life. But those are static images, taken with a single lighting condition, not casting over various objects under varied ambient light and so on. 

What I would suggest is, if you are on the fence or not sure you would like the way the blended beam would look, go with a single color temp, in warm or neutral as it is not practical to change the LEDs once the light is completed.

Let me know if you have any questions or want to make any changes before your light is built.

Thanks!


----------



## scout24

My aluminum G3 Neutral just came in the mail. First impressions:

Well packaged.

Packing checklist included.

Note reminding me to avoid temptation to play with it- "charge first!" 

Charger/ hex wrench are nice quality, the rubber dogbone holding the two together is a nice touch.

User manual on DVD is great, there are some much more expensive lights I own that should have come with something like this... 

The ATL is smaller and lighter than I thought, looks very nicely done. 

The blue indicator behind the LED's is a really nice touch, I'm glad it made it to production. 

Well done, Curt! I hope to give it a nice test run tonight. Hope to hear some more feedback from other new owners.


----------



## blackbalsam

My Aluminum G3 is in the mail. Can't wait to get it. Thanks Curt


----------



## greatabpe

Let's see some pictures


----------



## sunny_nites

How about a picture of some aluminum G4s in various stages of completion?


----------



## scout24

First try from mobile app for attaching a picture.


----------



## sunny_nites

Nice comparison!!

I remember that little guy when he was just a chunk of aluminum!


----------



## scout24

With a few friends...


----------



## scout24

Still working out the kinks with the app. Any clue as to how to make the pictures from mobile visible on CPF proper?


----------



## sunny_nites

Nice night shot!

I did upload a pic to CPF at one point by clicking the "From Computer" tab on the photo posting icon. That was from my computer though, not sure how that would work on a phone.

Another option could be if your app ties into a photo hosting site like Photobucket or such. Just a guess though.


----------



## mcbrat

scout24 said:


> Still working out the kinks with the app. Any clue as to how to make the pictures from mobile visible on CPF proper?



if while in proper CPF, you click on the image, then you can grab the URL, and then put it in with normal image tags.


----------



## scout24

Like this?

View attachment 619


Lol, not yet!


----------



## mcbrat




----------



## KuanR

Curt, any updates on the brass G4's? I'm still waiting so I can arrange for a bunch of things to be shipped to the same place in the US before forwarding it to me in Macau


----------



## sunny_nites

Sorry for the delay! 

The brass blanks should be in the shop late next week and shipments starting the week after.


----------



## scout24

Nobody else with a pic or two? I can't believe my aluminum G3 is the only one that's been delivered...


----------



## greatabpe

I'm still waiting to hear any news on the copper g4.


----------



## sunny_nites

Afraid there aren't that many CPF'rs with these in their mits yet.

But, that is about to change. 

Just finished up on the aluminum run and should have the brass blanks in on Friday and will get as many as I can get ready over the weekend. Going to go ahead and order the copper early next week and should be ready to start shipping those by the week after next.

Hang in there guys, just a bit longer!!


----------



## arewethereyetdad

Per PM, two polished brass please!


----------



## sunny_nites

> two polished brass please!



You got it, thanks!!


----------



## sunny_nites

Hi guys,

Just a quick update. 

The blanks didn't make it to me by last Friday the way I was hoping but I have spoken with the machine shop and I believe I should have them by this Thursday.

I have been diligently pre-assembling everything that I can ahead of time and should be able to start shipping pretty quickly. 

Thanks!

Curt


----------



## sunny_nites

One more quick update:

Thanks to AndyF for this idea.

If anyone is interested, I can substitute the stainless screws in your lights for black oxide steel screws. 











These screws are hardened steel and have a flat black finish.

A couple of words of caution:
As mentioned previously, these are *not *stainless steel and there is no way to tell how well they will hold up in your pocket or on your keychain or how well the oxide finish will last or if they may rust.

I just swapped out the screws on my everyday light and am starting testing now but way to early to tell anything about them other than they look really cool.

Anyone interested, let me know.

Thanks!!


----------



## mcbrat

I'd like black screws with my copper...


----------



## sunny_nites

> I'd like black screws with my copper...



You got it, thanks!


----------



## sunny_nites

Sorry about the flurry of updates but I just got off the horn with the machine shop and they have the blanks finished!!

They are overnighting them to me as I type this and I should have them by late tomorrow afternoon. Tomorrow morning would have been better but still better than Friday.

Barring any unforeseen issues (this 464 "naval" brass is a bit tougher than the other type of brass on the last run and there was one minor change to the dimensions on the blanks but I have some brand new, super sharp mill bits and the tweak shouldn't cause any issues. Hoping at least) I should be able to get some of these in the mail on Friday with a bunch more to follow early next week.

Thanks so much to everyone for their patience!!


----------



## nfetterly

I'd like the black oxide screws on my brass light. The aluminum light can stay with the SS. Thanks!


----------



## sunny_nites

> I'd like the black oxide screws on my brass light. The aluminum light can stay with the SS.



All set, thanks!


----------



## KuanR

Thanks for the update, Curt!

I can't decide on the screws yet, let me think about it for a bit and get back to you


----------



## Str8stroke

Thats a good Update right there. 

464 Naval Brass you say. Sounds like a Movie or TV show name. 

I can just hear it by that Movie voice guy: "_Naval Brass_: staring Caitlyn Jen" She started on the bottom and worked up to the Top Naval Brass" 

Thanks for the update. I am still at bit bummed I missed the G3, but I am pumped about the G4. Thank you!


----------



## sunny_nites

"464 Naval Brass" does have an interesting ring to it. Thinking more along the lines of ScarJo for the lead in the flick though :naughty: 



> I can't decide on the screws yet, let me think about it for a bit and get back to you


No problem! 

One concern I had was that the shoulder for the countersink on the screws would be different than the stainless screws so I ordered from two different sources. One came in dead on the other would require a different countersink angle. Long story but my point is I can set the countersink up the same and put which ever screw you decide to go with just before shipping.

Thanks!

Curt


----------



## sunny_nites

Alright, alright, look what just showed up!!







Have to admit I was hoping for them to show up around 5pm not 8pm but I'll see what I can do!


----------



## greatabpe

Those just the brass ones?


----------



## magellan

greatabpe said:


> Those just the brass ones?



Looks like it to me too.

Can't wait for the copper!


----------



## magellan

Str8stroke said:


> Thats a good Update right there.
> 
> 464 Naval Brass you say. Sounds like a Movie or TV show name.
> 
> I can just hear it by that Movie voice guy: "_Naval Brass_: staring Caitlyn Jen" She started on the bottom and worked up to the Top Naval Brass"
> 
> Thanks for the update. I am still at bit bummed I missed the G3, but I am pumped about the G4. Thank you!





And the tag line is of course, "Our 464 Naval Brass will kick you in the a$$!"


----------



## sunny_nites

I didn't have a chance to get it on the buffing wheel and holy smokes this stuff is hard!! But daddy likey!!






I really like the way this brass looks and hard to put a finger on it but it just has a better feel to it than the other brass.










I'm afraid the "mirror" polish was pretty rough after the waterjet got through with it and pretty much history after I machined and de-burred, so were back to the original "brushed" finish. Looking forward to seeing how it turns out!









> Those just the brass ones?


Afraid so guys. Complicated story but we're fitting these small (relative to the waterjet shops primary business) runs in when the machine shop can schedule it. And when I say "small run" there is still a substantial minimum order. So, the aluminum run paid for the brass run and the brass run will pay for the copper run.

Made a good start tonight but I'm afraid that getting the parts in this late is going to rule out being able to ship any lights out on Friday but look for them to start shipping early next week.

Thanks!

P.S.


> "Our 464 Naval Brass will kick you in the a$$!"


Yes it did! Did I mention this stuff is crazy hard? haha


----------



## arewethereyetdad

They look awesome! You can make both of mine brushed.


----------



## KuanR

I like the look with the stainless screws and I don't mind a brushed finish if it's too hard to polish it out


----------



## magellan

I'm quite happy to have the brass for now to complement the aluminum I already have.


----------



## Light11

It looks great,brush finish is a winner!


----------



## sunny_nites

Thanks guys, this is a nice looking formulation for sure!!

Sorry but I didn't make that very clear in the above note. I can still do a polished brushed finish or just a brushed finish, same as before. I had thought that I could offer a mirror finish on the 464 brass but It doesn't like that is going to be an option.

Lets do this, if you want to change the polished or non polished option on your light, send me an IM and I will update your order. If I don't get an IM, I will assume that you are sticking with your preference for polished brushed finish or brushed finish only.

Sound good?

Thanks!


----------



## magellan

Not sure I've had a brushed finish light yet, especially in brass, so I gotta try one. 

So I'm fine with the brushed and the stainless screws.


----------



## Light11

To clarify brushed finish on mine too


----------



## sunny_nites

magellen - Light11 - Brushed it is!

Thanks!


----------



## sunny_nites

Had a chance to get this new brass on the buffing wheel and can show you what I mean by a "polished brushed" finish. 

Side by side comparison with brushed and polished brushed:




















464 brass is new to me and gotta say, I like it, I like it alot! Gonna be a couple of these in my corral for sure.

If you want to change how you want the brass finished on your light, let me know as soon as you can. Plan on getting well into this run over the weekend.

This is what I have as of now:
nfetterly - polished
str8stroke - brushed
light11 - brushed
KuanR - polished
arewethereyetdad - polished
MMM0r - brushed (haven't heard back from you yet. If you want a Micro ATL G4 in brass, let me know)
magellan - brushed
Zoran - brushed

Please let me know if I missed anyone or if you want to make any changes to the finish on your light.

Thanks!


----------



## nfetterly

sunny_nites said:


> nfetterly - polished



brushed polished - thanks !!


----------



## KuanR

^ +1 brushed polished for me. They look great!


----------



## sunny_nites

First brass G4s heading out the door!






Was hoping to have some more pics but apparently the ability for my camera to focus in macro mode goes out the window when the battery gets low. Anyway, two polished, one with black screws and one brushed finish.

More on the way, thanks!


----------



## nfetterly

sunny_nites said:


> First brass G4s heading out the door!
> 
> More on the way, thanks!



Hope one is mine (along with the aluminum one)


----------



## sunny_nites

> Hope one is mine (along with the aluminum one)



Yes sir! That handsome light on the right with the black screws, along with it's aluminum G3 partner will be trucking their way to you first thing tomorrow!

Thanks!


----------



## KuanR

Is that my light I see ? They look great!


----------



## Light11

Would I be right to assume one of those is mine?


----------



## sunny_nites

> Is that my light I see ? They look great!





> Would I be right to assume one of those is mine?



Yes and yes and thanks!


----------



## Zandar

Stop with the pictures already! I can only resist the temptation, to add a brass light, to my order for a copper one for only so long!


----------



## sunny_nites

> Stop with the pictures already! I can only resist the temptation, to add a brass light, to my order for a copper one for only so long!



Your lucky the battery on my camera died!


----------



## nfetterly

sunny_nites said:


> Your lucky the battery on my camera died!



I will post plenty of pictures - although no copper as I will have aluminum & brass.


----------



## sunny_nites

Hey guys,

Quick update, ordered the copper Micro ATL blanks yesterday and hoping to see them late next week or early the week after.

Thanks!


----------



## greatabpe

Can't wait. Don't forget about the extra one for me.


----------



## nfetterly

nfetterly said:


> I will post plenty of pictures - although no copper as I will have aluminum & brass.



Aluminum and Brass have arrived!! They are smaller than I imagined - I think that was posted earlier by someone else.

I'm glad I got both, the Brass is gorgeous, but the aluminum one is so light...
Brightness level is great for intended use (keychain, etc..)
Will post photos later today.


----------



## magellan

Congrats on getting your lights!

I have an aluminum which I've been EDC'ing, then had to order the brass and copper which should be here in the next 10 days or so.


----------



## arewethereyetdad

Looking forward to your pics, Neale. I have two polished brass that will arrive next week. :thumbsup:


----------



## sunny_nites

nfetterly - Hope you enjoy them!



> They are smaller than I imagined


I get that feedback a lot, haha. You should see the magnifier I have to use to work on them :huh:

greatabpe - Got your request on the list!

magellan - glad to hear your getting to use your light. These pups were designed to be handy.

arewthereyetdad - In the mail today! Sorry for the extra couple of days delay.

Thanks!


----------



## nfetterly

Thought I would put something in photo for scale, large watch.






Have two warmer LEDs on the brass. No warm ones on Aluminum, both great, not sure if I have a preference. Photo taken on a cloudy day in my family room, lots of natural light & you can tell these are putting out a nice bit of light!

Gen 3 & Gen 4 - little different from the bottom. Again not sure which I prefer - although I think the attachment point looks nicer on the Brass one, but vertainly both work well.


----------



## sunny_nites

WOW, excellent staging! Going to keep you in mind if I ever do a sales add :thumbsup::thumbsup: (that deserves two thumbs up!).

And very, very nice Breitling (Cockpit Super Quartz?) too!


----------



## kiely23+

my Al ATL G4 arrived me in perfect condition... and I love it!
Thanks.


----------



## sunny_nites

> my Al ATL G4 arrived me in perfect condition... and I love it!
> Thanks.



That's great! And you are very welcome!


----------



## arewethereyetdad

sunny_nites said:


> arewthereyetdad - In the mail today! Sorry for the extra couple of days delay.
> 
> Thanks!



Awesome! No problem! :twothumbs


----------



## KuanR

Nice pictures. I like the G4's attachment point because if you don't have a split ring, you can still tail stand the light 

Really looking forward to getting mine, I know it's in the mail on its way!


----------



## Zandar

Sunny nites, nfetterly, thanks for the great photos. I'm very much looking forward to my copper light!


----------



## nfetterly

sunny_nites said:


> WOW, excellent staging! Going to keep you in mind if I ever do a sales add :thumbsup::thumbsup: (that deserves two thumbs up!).
> 
> And very, very nice Breitling (Cockpit Super Quartz?) too!



It's a Super Quartz, when I bought it I decided I had enough automatics & liked the digital display which I generally keep turned off, it's under their "professional" line.

Breitling
Professional
Chronospace
Military
Ocean Classic strap (really nice unique metal strap)

Thanks for comment on photo. Sometimes I get lucky with pictures - just looking at it though I should have;
1. had the aluminum one lined up with the line between the tiles like the brass one - then it would have been really nice
2. taken photo at night, or dusk so there would have been less background in the photo & only some light on the watch - that would have been cool.


----------



## greatabpe

Any new info?


----------



## nfetterly

When my ATLs arrived I took off & sold my Ti 44DD which had been on my key chain since it arrived ~3 years(?).

After key chain carry for a week..... I'm sold - I have the aluminum one on my key chain. It came with the rings shown (photos in post a few above) and I put a second ring on that to allow for more flexibility on my key ring. Okay - there are no keys on my keychain/ring (I will take a photo later & post here), I have my car fob, my ATL and my Ti trit "6-shooter". It is somewhat similar in size to my car fob & lays right beside it - the second ring really helps this.

The pressure required to push the button is perfect - It requires a conscious press - if that makes sense, an accidental grab will not turn it on. I have a hard time believing it would turn on accidentally. 

The amount of light this puts out is really quite impressive. Sometimes when I go out into my garage I just grab my keys off the wall & use that rather than turning on the lights.

Accessories - the charger is great. I bought some USB to xxx (forget size) lines - but this is an actual charger with a charging & charging completed lights. I'll just set aside the cheap crap I bought (in order to scatter extra around). The L allen head wrench is attached to the charging cord by a foam connector, perfect it's right where you need it when you need it. Everything packaged, labelled and a CD with some information on it. Quality job!! There were other bits & pieces, but I also received Oveready's new XP-L "Wasp" head the same day. Totally different lights, both home runs.


----------



## sunny_nites

Neale - really glad your enjoying your lights!

I was out of the loop for the last week due to other commitments but am back in the saddle again and will be working on brass Micro ATLs this weekend. I have an email into the shop about the copper blanks but haven't heard from them yet. Will follow up on Monday if I don't hear from them this weekend. I still am expecting the copper in early next week though and on a side note, am really, really hoping the copper is easier to work with than the brass! haha

Thanks!


----------



## Str8stroke

I hope that the one you are making for me out of that spare blank of Quadium, I sent you, is easier to mill than the Brass too. :thanks: :thumbsup:


----------



## sunny_nites

Both are easier than the unobtainium I was experimenting with but that isn't saying much


----------



## sunny_nites

Making good progress on the brass G4s






They just get prettier and prettier as the build goes on (if I do say so myself!)





Really looking forward to getting my hands on the copper, I bet that stuff is gonna polish up beautifully!

Thanks!


----------



## arewethereyetdad

Curt, my little polished brass beauties arrived and they are exceptional! Great work! I will post pics next week! :twothumbs


----------



## sunny_nites

Taking a little longer than the machine shop estimated to get the copper blanks to me. Stay tuned and I will post some pictures when they arrive and should have some better ETAs on when you will get your lights.

Also, I've been thinking about some type of coating for the aluminum G4s. I looked at anodizing of course but the cost would be way out of the range for the small runs I'd be looking at. Then I ran across a baked on, hardened coating called Moly Resin that sounds promising. I have some semi gloss black on the way and will post some pics when I get a sample run finished. The testing I've seen on the interweb looks really good for durability on aluminum. Planning on trying it on a sample of stainless screws as well. Be interesting to find out how they hold up compared to the black oxide, which in my testing has actually held up quite well.

I've been carrying this light in my pocket since the black oxide screws showed up and so far, they still look great.


----------



## Str8stroke

SS screws? Can you post the exact size of screws? I would like to try and find some Titanium screws. That would be neat to anodize them and put them on there.


----------



## sunny_nites

On the G4s, the screws are M2 x 4mm on the bottom and M2 x 5mm on the top, although 4mms would work 
for both. The gotchya could be the shoulder size on the screws. There doesn't appear to be any standard size for the shoulder on tapered screws and they may not match the taper exactly on the holes in the G4.


----------



## Tixx

Ok, totally missed all this! Where can I get on a list? At work so can't read all the pages at the moment. Thank you! (Totally awsome!)


----------



## sunny_nites

Hi Tixx - thanks for your interest and welcome to the list!

Take a look at the first couple of pages when you get a chance, to get more details but the Readers Digest version is:
Micro ATL G4 (G3s no longer available), choice of materials:
Brass (brushed or polished brushed)
Copper (brushed or polished brushed)
Aluminum (brushed, possibly hardened black coating in the near future)

Currently shipping, brass and brushed aluminum, copper and black aluminum coming soon.

Several LED combinations with beam shots on page 1.

let me know if you have any questions.

Thanks!


----------



## nfetterly

PM sent about coatings on aluminum; cerakote, etc...


----------



## Tixx

sunny_nites said:


> Hi Tixx - thanks for your interest and welcome to the list!
> 
> Take a look at the first couple of pages when you get a chance, to get more details but the Readers Digest version is:
> Micro ATL G4 (G3s no longer available), choice of materials:
> Brass (brushed or polished brushed)
> Copper (brushed or polished brushed)
> Aluminum (brushed, possibly hardened black coating in the near future)
> 
> Currently shipping, brass and brushed aluminum, copper and black aluminum coming soon.
> 
> Several LED combinations with beam shots on page 1.
> 
> let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> Thanks!



Very cool! Thank you for taking the time to post that. I have gone through your thread. 

Questions: 
How is the waterproof/resistance aspect?
Can beacon be turned off?
Weight of the different options? (thought you might have said, have to go look again)



Comments: The one light I always have with me is my Photon Freedom Covert around my neck (would have my veleno lights, but wanted one handed operation). So I have always been looking for some mod using that UI and adding neutral white options. This is great! Adding another 2 leds...Awesome! I will need at least a couple in neutral white. No stock emitters since their color is questionable and bluish most of the time. I guess I'm still not sure how to order, when to order...etc.

Would like an aluminum to start right away if possible.


----------



## sunny_nites

> Thank you for taking the time to post that.


NP, that's what I'm here for!



> How is the waterproof/resistance aspect?


Resistant to incidental water exposure only. Would have to be sealed and non serviceable to make them more water resistant. The lights do have silicone around the seams and LEDs and the lid is semi-sealed with a thick silicone grease (similar to what is used on dive watch O'rings, not the light duty stuff that is used on car tail lights, etc) but the lights are not waterproof.



> Can beacon be turned off?


Technically, no but you could request that the beacon not be installed.

I absolutely agree with you on the interface, this is by far my favorite light controller. The neutral LEDs are Nichias (not the same as the LED that comes with the controller) and have a very nice color temp, IMHO.



> Weight of the different options?


Good question! I had the weights for brass and aluminum listed on the build page but a lot of things have changed since then, including the formulation of brass being used.

Here are the current weights in grams:
Aluminum = 25
Copper = 48 (this is a prototype but should be pretty close to the production units)
Brass = 55



> I guess I'm still not sure how to order, when to order...etc.


Pretty informal, you can post what you want in the forum here or send me an IM with your specs.
I can definitely put an aluminum G4 together for you and would be glad to go over any options or questions you might have (ie, no beacon or magnets, battery meter, LED combination, etc).

Thanks!


----------



## Tixx

sunny_nites said:


> NP, that's what I'm here for!
> 
> 
> Resistant to incidental water exposure only. Would have to be sealed and non serviceable to make them more water resistant. The lights do have silicone around the seams and LEDs and the lid is semi-sealed with a thick silicone grease (similar to what is used on dive watch O'rings, not the light duty stuff that is used on car tail lights, etc) but the lights are not waterproof.
> 
> 
> Technically, no but you could request that the beacon not be installed.
> 
> I absolutely agree with you on the interface, this is by far my favorite light controller. The neutral LEDs are Nichias (not the same as the LED that comes with the controller) and have a very nice color temp, IMHO.
> 
> 
> Good question! I had the weights for brass and aluminum listed on the build page but a lot of things have changed since then, including the formulation of brass being used.
> 
> Here are the current weights in grams:
> Aluminum = 25
> Copper = 48 (this is a prototype but should be pretty close to the production units)
> Brass = 55
> 
> 
> Pretty informal, you can post what you want in the forum here or send me an IM with your specs.
> I can definitely put an aluminum G4 together for you and would be glad to go over any options or questions you might have (ie, no beacon or magnets, battery meter, LED combination, etc).
> 
> Thanks!




To start with

-Brushed Aluminum
-No Beacon
-No Magnets
-Yes Charger
-Yes Battery meter
-Stainless screws
-Could you give me all LED options?

Not sure if I am missing anything other than total and where to send payment.
Thank you!


----------



## sunny_nites

> -Brushed Aluminum
> -No Beacon
> -No Magnets
> -Yes Charger
> -Yes Battery meter
> -Stainless screws



Got it!

LED options:
Take a look at the bottom of page 1 for some beam shots. I know it's tough to get a good idea from a picture of a beam on someone else' wall but basically, I can offer;
Nuetral (tend towards the cooler side of neutral) Nichias
Warm Nichias
Nuetral warm Crees (not many left of these)
Combinations of the above and can include the neutral warm Nichia that came with the X-Light donor. I know the LED that comes with the donor gets some knocks but when it is driven in its intended range of 20mah, like it would be in the Micro ATL, it actually looks very good and doesn't display the blueish, greenish hue that it has when being over driven by 300%.

My personal favorite combination and a very popular one in general is two warm Nichias and the neutral warm donor Nichia. That gives a warm beam though and if you lean more towards neutral you may want to go with the all Neutral Nichias, the neutral warm Crees (while I still have them) or two neutral Nichias and one neutral warm Nichia or a combo with the neutral warm Crees.

Thanks!


----------



## Tixx

sunny_nites said:


> Got it!
> 
> LED options:
> Take a look at the bottom of page 1 for some beam shots. I know it's tough to get a good idea from a picture of a beam on someone else' wall but basically, I can offer;
> Nuetral (tend towards the cooler side of neutral) Nichias
> Warm Nichias
> Nuetral warm Crees (not many left of these)
> Combinations of the above and can include the neutral warm Nichia that came with the X-Light donor. I know the LED that comes with the donor gets some knocks but when it is driven in its intended range of 20mah, like it would be in the Micro ATL, it actually looks very good and doesn't display the blueish, greenish hue that it has when being over driven by 300%.
> 
> My personal favorite combination and a very popular one in general is two warm Nichias and the neutral warm donor Nichia. That gives a warm beam though and if you lean more towards neutral you may want to go with the all Neutral Nichias, the neutral warm Crees (while I still have them) or two neutral Nichias and one neutral warm Nichia or a combo with the neutral warm Crees.
> 
> Thanks!


Thank you! Neutral Crees please.


----------



## sunny_nites

> Thank you! Neutral Crees please.



You got it, thanks!


----------



## Light11

EDC duty for my Micro Aluminum G3.will post pictures with the brass G4 later.


----------



## sunny_nites

Hey guys, a million pardons for the delay! Looks like there was a problem with the supply house for the copper but they have it all straightened out and the raw material is on the way to the machine shop.

With shipping and run times, I'm afraid it is going to be early next week before I will be able to start shipping these out but hang in there, your copper Micro ATLs are almost in your hands!

Thanks!


----------



## Str8stroke

:grouphug:


----------



## Zandar

Another week is no big deal to me, thanks for the update, Zandar


----------



## arewethereyetdad

Curt, your product is outstanding, your service and communication second to none, and your overall commitment to your customer is exceptional. What a hugely positive experience buying from you. I will post pics of these little lights as soon as I get a free moment.


----------



## sunny_nites

> Curt, your product is outstanding, your service and communication second to none, and your overall commitment to your customer is exceptional. What a hugely positive experience buying from you. I will post pics of these little lights as soon as I get a free moment.



Thanks so much for the kind words! And thanks to everyone for hanging in there with me through this lengthy project! I truly hope when everyone has the light they have been waiting for in their hands, you will all feel it was worth the wait.

Thanks to all again and I promise, more good things to come!


----------



## sunny_nites

I've had a few people ask about how to keep their polished brass and copper lights shined up. 

This is what I use:






Apply and remove with a synthetic chamois, very important to use synthetic, not natural or any other type of cloth. Any cloth I have tried, other than a synthetic chamois will scratch or haze the metal.

If you want a semi polished or antiqued look, use a jewelers cloth like this





The jewelers cloth will leave tarnish in the corners and not take quite as much off as the Blue Magic, for that aged antique look. 

With both, be careful not to polish the LEDs or the silicone button cover!


----------



## sunny_nites

Hey guys, 

Quick announcement; just got off the phone with the machine shop and they have the blanks cut and in the mail to me.

I should have them in my shop early next week and should be ready to start shipping towards the end of the week.

Thanks!!


----------



## sunny_nites

Oh boy, look what just showed up!!


----------



## mikes1

Ah yes so cool :twothumbs


----------



## Zandar

Excellent, the copper has arrrived!


----------



## greatabpe

Can't wait to see some assembled pics.


----------



## Str8stroke

:goodjob::kewlpics::santa::santa::santa::santa:


----------



## monanza

Love those chocolate bars!oo: Bite size to boot.


----------



## sunny_nites

Copper run coming along nicely.






Bad timing that they didn't come in last week when I was expecting them as this week I have other commitments to contend with but I'm still hoping to get the first few shipments out by the end of the week with many more to follow next week.

Thanks!


----------



## Str8stroke

They sure look pretty sitting there. Wish I could come help you button them up! It looks like it would be fun!


----------



## sunny_nites

> They sure look pretty sitting there.


Thanks! Something about the look of copper is just really appealing.



> Wish I could come help you button them up! It looks like it would be fun!


Fun for sure! Challenging and at times frustrating but always fun!


----------



## sunny_nites

This week was just tough to carve any time out to work on lights. I did make some progress but didn't get any out in the mail today. Slim chance for Saturday but next Monday is looking much better.

In the meantime, a little copper on brass comparison for you to enjoy.







Thanks!


----------



## greatabpe

Loving the look of the copper. Can't wait until next week.


----------



## sunny_nites

Quick update.

Sorry, no pictures but Micro ATL G4s in copper are starting to ship this week!

Thanks!


----------



## greatabpe

sunny_nites said:


> Quick update.
> 
> Sorry, no pictures but Micro ATL G4s in copper are starting to ship this week!
> 
> Thanks!


Would mine happen to be in that batch?[emoji39]


----------



## sunny_nites

> Would mine happen to be in that batch?



I wish I could put them together that fast! Terribly sorry, but probably looking more likely to be the week after next.


----------



## greatabpe

sunny_nites said:


> I wish I could put them together that fast! Terribly sorry, but probably looking more likely to be the week after next.


That's cool[emoji12]. No real rush here.


----------



## Str8stroke

Mine arrived! I have to say, well worth the wait my friends! What a bank vault solid light. I forgot it had the magnet built in. I went to set it on my tool box top and was quickly reminded with the solid clunk of it attaching. This light is smaller than a box of matches. It is surprising easy to hold and operate even being a Micro light.

Follow is the UI sequences again for those who forgot, or didn't read the whole thread. 

Instant access to High from off, by one click. 
Instant access to Low from off, by a press and hold.

Once on High, ramp Down by pressing and holding.
Once on Low, ramp Up by pressing and holding.

To turn off, just press & click.

The button has a good tactical click feel. The button is also recessed and takes a firm press. This is nice so you I see no real chance of a accidental bump activation.

I may take some pics later & update this post. 

:thanks:


----------



## sassaquin

Are you still taking orders for the copper ones? Thanks.


----------



## sunny_nites

Str8stroke - thanks for the feedback, hope you enjoy your lights!

Made good progress on the copper run this weekend.






Finally had time to play with the sandblaster too.





Really like that satin finish.

I followed the manufacturers recommendation on spraying the resin and I believe that was absolutely the wrong way to do it. Possibly if it was thinned, I think it may have worked out OK but I believe what I really need is an airbrush so I can regulate the pressure and feed better (used to spray paint cars back in the day, so have a bit of experience with this kind of stuff). Have a nice gravity fed airbrush on the way.

In the meantime, a rough idea of what the black coated, aluminum lights will look like. 










The Moly Resin does dry crazy hard and another great thing, after it bakes in the kiln for an hour, it is totally cured and ready to assemble. No waiting for 24 plus hours or anything like that.

Carrying around one of the lights to test, even though I'm not happy with the quality of the finish yet. It has been banging around with keys and change in my pocket and so far so good.

Thanks!


----------



## sunny_nites

sassaquin - yes indeed, taking orders in all metals.

Just let me know your specks and I'd be glad to put one together for you.


----------



## monanza

The resin coat looks very promising. That will be number three for me. Next most requested is Ti? What comes after? Zirconium? :devil: We hungry!


----------



## sunny_nites

Mo - I like the way you think! haha

You know, I'm surprised no one picked up on that little clue I left in the picture of the new copper blanks. Anyone notice anything different about one certain blank, that is not wrapped up like the others and has a somewhat different color tone?


----------



## KuanR

I did notice that before and thought it was aluminum in dark lighting. I am interested in titanium depending on cost


----------



## monanza

I noticed but forget to ask. The greedy flashaholic in me thinks PVD (Ti or SS), Black Oxide on SS or Cu, cerakote Al?


----------



## sunny_nites

Good catch guys!

That blank that does not match is an example G4 body in TI that the guys at the machine shop were kind enough to cut out for me.

That was the first chunk of TI I ever really had a chance to look at and I can see why people like it; incredibly light and crazy hard. It has some odd properties too that make it tricky to machine. The thing I noticed about it right off is that it does not move heat, like not at all. I think if you didn't have a waterjet or laser, you would have to have some kind of active liquid cooling on mechanical bits to have a chance at milling or cutting holes in it. I used cutting oil, then a couple of other types of oil and still managed to melt a drill bit in quick order without managing to make a hole in the material (obviously the bit wasn't the solid carbide which I should have used).

TI also polishes very nicely but again, it generates heat crazy fast even polishing by hand. 

I think TI has great potential but it is way out of the leage of my machinery to work with. I definately have TI in mind but after having chance to work with it a bit, I can safely say it would be sometime down the road before there would be a chance of a Micro ATL made with it.

Mo - you mentioned Cerakote on AL. The Moly Resin I've been experimenting with is comparable to Cerakote as far as durabilit, etc. The big difference is that Moly Resin is a single compound and does not have to be mixed from two seperate compounds like Cerakote which makes it way more practicle for small runs like I am doing. I have semi gloss black currently and have some flat black on order.

Stay tuned, thanks!


----------



## monanza

Yes Ti is a challenge; interesting that the sample is so dark. Moly Resin looks quite good, I am in for the semi-gloss. This can get quickly out of hand if you start offering various Resin colors! :devil:


----------



## sunny_nites

Hey guys, taking a bit more time and TLC on these copper lights than first anticipated but hang in there, I am making progress.

Thanks!


----------



## mikes1

sunny_nites said:


> Hey guys, taking a bit more time and TLC on these copper lights than first anticipated but hang in there, I am making progress.
> 
> Thanks!



waiting just heightens the excitement


----------



## sunny_nites

> interesting that the sample is so dark


I think the dark color probably has something to do with the waterjet cutting. It lightened up a bit when I polished it.



> This can get quickly out of hand if you start offering various Resin colors!


Going with the Henry Ford method of color choice for the time being; any color you want as long as it's black. haha



> waiting just heightens the excitement


Thanks and appreciate everyones patience! The copper is easier to work with than the 464 brass in some ways but harder to work with in others. Mostly it's just different.


----------



## Str8stroke

I have now had my lights a few days and put the Cu through its paces. I get more and more impressed every day (really night, ha). Love these hand made suckers. Only thing I Tuned up on mine was the charge port set screw. It seemed to have some sharp edges. So, I gently filled down the edges with a ceramic rod. Now it is smooth. 

The only upgrade I could ever really want would be Trit slots. That way you have that awesome Beacon and some blue or Ice Blue trits! 

IF you ever leap to Ti, damascus, timascus or Mokume Gane automatically count me in!


----------



## sunny_nites

Thanks for the feedback!



> nly thing I Tuned up on mine was the charge port set screw. It seemed to have some sharp edges.


Sorry you had to smooth out those edges. I'll have to look at my set screw jig, it probably needs a tune up.



> IF you ever leap to Ti, damascus, timascus or Mokume Gane automatically count me in!


For sure! Had to google Mokume Gane, looks pretty cool though.

Thanks!


----------



## KuanR

I finally got my brass G4 and it's looks great! I am debating on wearing it around my neck but it's a bit heavy when it swings around.
It's a lot smaller than the pictures show, this can be on you at all times and you won't even notice it.


----------



## sunny_nites

> I finally got my brass G4 and it's looks great!



Glad to hear your light showed up!

The brass and copper G4s definitely have some heft to them but that metal sure does look nice.


----------



## Str8stroke

Hey, those look oddly familiar!  You should see how awesome the patina is on the copper after a few nights of use. I will post some pics this weekend.


----------



## sunny_nites

> Hey, those look oddly familiar!


Yes indeed!

I keep meaning to get more pictures of lights when they are complete but never seem to remember until I have them packaged up and ready to go.


----------



## zeppo

The want is strong for this one.


----------



## Zandar

Looking really sharp, me want!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunny_nites

> The want is strong for this one.





> Looking really sharp, me want!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks guys!

Having a bit of trouble getting the polishing to come out exactly right on the polished, brushed copper Micro ATLs but hang in there. I'm diligently working through the process and will get everyones light to them as soon as possible.

Thanks!


----------



## mikes1

sunny_nites said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Having a bit of trouble getting the polishing to come out exactly right on the polished, brushed copper Micro ATLs but hang in there. I'm diligently working through the process and will get everyones light to them as soon as possible.
> 
> Thanks!



Take your time........ Diligently sounds good to me :twothumbs


----------



## sunny_nites

Finally got the polishing problem figured out with the copper G4s.






Hopefully start shipping out polished orders this week.

Thanks!


----------



## Uriah

I got my Micro ATL gen 4 Cu today and all I can say is WOW this is truly amazing.
You have outdone yourself.
THANKS AGAIN!!!!


----------



## sunny_nites

Thanks!

You are very welcome and I hope you enjoy your light!


----------



## sunny_nites

Polished brass G4 heading out to its new home.










Try as I might, I just can't seem to capture what these look like in person but gives you a rough idea anyway.

Thanks!


----------



## monanza

Looks beetiful! 

How far down the list am I? 

How'r the resin experiments coming along?


----------



## Tixx

monanza said:


> Looks beetiful!
> 
> How far down the list am I? [emoji14]oke:
> 
> How'r the resin experiments coming along?


Resin experiment sounds cool!


----------



## monanza

I should clarify, I was referring to Moly Resin coating the Al version. But wouldn't a resin Micro ATL be cool!


----------



## Tixx

monanza said:


> I should clarify, I was referring to Moly Resin coating the Al version. But wouldn't a resin Micro ATL be cool!



Oh, ok.

YES IT WOULD!!!!


----------



## Tixx

monanza said:


> I should clarify, I was referring to Moly Resin coating the Al version.



Oh, ok.



monanza said:


> But wouldn't a resin Micro ATL be cool!


YES IT WOULD!!!!


----------



## sunny_nites

> How far down the list am I?


I gotta say, everyones patience has been legendary and vastly appreciated! 

Mo - your lights are ridiculously close! I will IM you with some more specifics shortly.



> How'r the resin experiments coming along?


Unfortunately, I haven't been able to work with the Moly Resin beyond the first test run as far as spraying but I have been testing one of the lights from that run ever since and I have to say I am impressed with the stuff. I think it has definite potential for coating on aluminum. 

Now beyond all that, I have gotten several requests for a possible carbon fiber run. I don't have a lot of experience with that particular media but from what I have read about it, I think it would work well in the Micro ATL G4 format. 

If I can get enough people (minimum of 10 but 15 would be way better) to commit to a carbon fiber G4, I would give it a go.

Let me know what you think.

Thanks!


----------



## monanza

I would be in for a Carbon Fiber edition. Will this be a metal frame with fiber panels (maybe even side panels)? Why not setup a signup list?


----------



## sunny_nites

> Will this be a metal frame with fiber panels



That's what I had in mind (Moly Resin coated aluminum body) when originally approached with the idea but it turned out to be 50/50 with people OK with the aluminum body and the others wanting all carbon fiber.

I'll leave it up to the majority with how to proceed, if there is enough interest to proceed with a carbon fiber (full on carbon fiber or aluminum body) Micro ATL G4.


----------



## KuanR

If you could do a full carbon body I would be down for another one of your lights. If it's only carbon panels, could we choose what the middle body is made of? Carbon upper and lower panels sandwiching a copper body would look amazing


----------



## monanza

I would be in for either design. If metal frame, then either a polished or brushed finish or Cu or Brass.


----------



## mikes1

I'd be in for carbon/aluminium


----------



## Uriah

I am in for full on CARBON FIBER YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tixx

Full carbon would be very cool. Have you considered 3d printing for a full resin body?


----------



## archimedes

What would the price(s) be for the carbon fiber options ?


----------



## sunny_nites

> What would the price(s) be for the carbon fiber options ?


I really have no idea on this one. Checking with the waterjet shop now to see what they think.

Shouldn't be a problem to mix and match parts. The only things I can think of that I will have to check on is if the material is strong enough to hold the screw posts in the body and the lids and bottoms are still sound after being milled for clearance. 

Thanks and stay tuned!


----------



## kaichu dento

sunny_nites said:


> Shouldn't be a problem to mix and match parts. The only things I can think of that I will have to check on is if the material is strong enough to hold the screw posts in the body and the lids and bottoms are still sound after being milled for clearance.


It would add to cost but you could put in brass thread inserts like they use in electronic equipment and they should be available from an electronics specialty store.


----------



## sunny_nites

The G4s all use 2mm x 6mm plated steel screw inserts. I'll have to post a picture of one sometime. They are pretty neat, have ridges running the lenght of the insert to help them anchor into the material.

They fit pretty snug into the G4 bodies and I was realy reffering to that fit. It's not a problem with the metal as metal can bend locally to "seat" the insert but I'm not sure exactly how the carbon fiber body might react. Hopefully it will just bend too and not split or deform. Interesting to find out though.



> Have you considered 3d printing for a full resin body?


I did kick around the idea of using a 3d printer early on. Might revisit it sometime in the future. Just need to find time to learn how to use the cad programs needed to design stuff for them. I think it would be interesting to see what the cost difference would be between a 3d printed G4 body and the old school machining I'm employing. I would venture a guess that the 3d printed body would be more expensive, overall.


----------



## Zandar

So now the first hint of your diabolical "Master Plan" is coming to light! O H sure you make it look like your a nice guy by just offering us a plethora of choices, but in reality your pulling us in ever so gently into a black hole of never ending light purchases by constantly offering new options. Why don't you just admit that what your really doing is creating the demand for a "family of lights " That's what this all about. Did you really think you could fool us forever? And not content with just one family of lights , now your whetting our appetite for the G5, the "son" of G4! And I'm sure you have already planned out his siblings as well. What are we "the poor flashlight consumer" to do? Think of the societal implications here. If we callously just pick and choose our lights based soley on appearance say for example copper over Al,what happens to the lights we leave behind? How can I in good conscious break up a family, by buying one G4 or G5 and knowlingly leave his brothers behind to suffer in shame! Your a cruel man sunny nites!!!!


----------



## Zandar

O K That was way too long a rant! A copper light with carbon fiber inserts sounds great.


----------



## sunny_nites

Well played sir, well played.

Well my friends... the cat is out of the bag now! But the train has already left the station, wheels are in motion and the die has been cast. If you harken back to the early days of the Micro ATL development, I issued a subtle yet profoundly prophetic warning and I paraphrase; depending on how well the G3 and G4 projects go... dun't, dun't duuuuunnn, I hope to continue to develop the platform. EEEEEKKKK!! oo:oo:oo:

I can only offer this in sympathy; think back to when Luke Skywalker pulled the mask off of Darth Vader, while in the swamps of Yodas home world in The Empire Strikes Back. I have seen the enemy, it is thyself.

Sticking with the train metaphor, brace yourself and find something to hold onto, I promise it is going to be a wild ride!!


----------



## sunny_nites

Latest polished copper cuties heading out the door.












Notice the a slight difference between the two? That's not a mirage, the light on the right is a Micro ATL G3 in polished brushed copper, Ser # 15C3001P. The only copper G3 ever made and the reason for the P at the end of the ser#, which stands for Prototype.

Congratulations to you sir, on owning a truly one of a kind light!

Thanks!


----------



## Zandar

Lucky me, I'll be getting the first polished, brushed copper G5!!!!!! Yes!!!


----------



## sunny_nites

I deffinately appreciatte your enthusiasm!


----------



## nfetterly

I would be in for Carbon Fiber. Carbon Fiber top & bottom with brass or copper in the middle would look sweet.

My aluminum Micro ATL has been on my key chain since it arrived, sold the 40DD that was on there for ~3 years...


----------



## archimedes

Is there any way to know where you are in the list, in terms of current production?


----------



## mcbrat

looking forward to them 



sunny_nites said:


> Latest polished copper cuties heading out the door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the a slight difference between the two? That's not a mirage, the light on the right is a Micro ATL G3 in polished brushed copper, Ser # 15C3001P. The only copper G3 ever made and the reason for the P at the end of the ser#, which stands for Prototype.
> 
> Congratulations to you sir, on owning a truly one of a kind light!
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## sunny_nites

> Is there any way to know where you are in the list, in terms of current production?


archimedes - I'm working on your copper G4 right now. Slim chance it could be ready by Friday but I can't make any promises, these pups are still more of an art to assemble than a science.

Next is Zandar, then monanza (mo - I actually have your brass G4 finished, just need to put the copper together).


----------



## archimedes

sunny_nites said:


> archimedes - I'm working on your copper G4 right now. Slim chance it could be ready by Friday but I can't make any promises, these pups are still more of an art to assemble than a science.
> ....



Thanks !

No rush, just couldn't figure out where you were (or where I was, lol) in the line ....


----------



## monanza

sunny_nites said:


> Next is Zandar, then monanza (mo - I actually have your brass G4 finished, just need to put the copper together).


 Yippee!


----------



## Zandar

What!, both my G4 and G5 will be ready in the same week. I'm stoked!


----------



## sunny_nites

Zandar - I am digging your confidince in the G5, sight unseen! 

I'll have a lot more details in the build thread but can't really venture even a guess as to when the G5s might be ready to ship. But hang in there, it will definately be worth the wait!


----------



## Zandar

I haven't even received my G4 yet , and already I think I'm hooked. This is all your fault, sunnynites, feeling guilty yet? Damn you!


----------



## sunny_nites

> feeling guilty yet?



Indeed... the only way I can even sleep at night is by thinking of new flashlight ideas to torture enthusiasts with. mwah haha...


----------



## mcbrat

mine arrived today! wow, they sure are pretty.. and heavy little buggers too!


----------



## sunny_nites

Glad to hear your lights made into your hands safely!



> heavy little buggers too!



The copper and brass lights are substantial to be sure and believe it or not, the brass lights are even heftier than the copper.


----------



## mcbrat

Hold some weight too


----------



## sunny_nites

Great idea using these lights as your key hanger. The beacon would help you find them in a lights out emergency (along with the GID fob, etc, haha).


----------



## nfetterly

mcbrat said:


> mine arrived today! wow, they sure are pretty.. and heavy little buggers too!



I have an aluminum one and a brass one - the aluminum one replaced a 44DD on my keychain - very nice key chain light. Brass one is in my drawer..., titanium (or CF) would be really nice...


----------



## sunny_nites

Glad to hear your Micro ATL "bumped" it's way up to keychain duty!

TI would be most awesome! After the waterjet guys were kind enough to cut a TI blank for me to play with though, I found that machining TI is way beyond the capabilities of my machine shop. It is for sure on the radar but just over the horizon for now.

On a different note, I should be getting the carbon fiber quotes back in another day or two and so look forward to that!


----------



## Zandar

Sorry for the delay Paypal sent. thank you!!!!


----------



## BFG

Hi, have you any of these still available?

thx


----------



## sunny_nites

> Hi, have you any of these still available?



Yes sir, I have all metals available; brass, copper, aluminum and polished brushed brass and copper.

Just let me know what metal and finish you would like and the LED configuration; neutral Nichia and Crees (both tend to be on the cooler side of neutral) and warm, hi cri Nichias in any combination you want. Probably the most popular combo is either two neutral Nichias or Crees and the neutral warm Nichia that comes with the donor or two warm hi cri Nichias and a cooler neutral Nichia or the warmer neutral Nichia that came with the donor.

Thanks!


----------



## BFG

sunny_nites said:


> Yes sir, I have all metals available; brass, copper, aluminum and polished brushed brass and copper.
> 
> Just let me know what metal and finish you would like and the LED configuration; neutral Nichia and Crees (both tend to be on the cooler side of neutral) and warm, hi cri Nichias in any combination you want. Probably the most popular combo is either two neutral Nichias or Crees and the neutral warm Nichia that comes with the donor or two warm hi cri Nichias and a cooler neutral Nichia or the warmer neutral Nichia that came with the donor.
> 
> Thanks!



Would like one in copper, do you post to the UK?
Have no preference for the LED, would go for whatever you think suits the copper.
thx


----------



## sunny_nites

Copper it is!

I can ship to the UK.

Can't seem to be able to send you a private message. Try to send one to me and maybe I can reply to it with the details.

Thanks!


----------



## BFG

sunny_nites said:


> Copper it is!
> 
> I can ship to the UK.
> 
> Can't seem to be able to send you a private message. Try to send one to me and maybe I can reply to it with the details.
> 
> Thanks!



yes, fairly new on this forum, if this is my third post i might be able to pm you.
if not i will post email addy

Mods, Why can't I PM?


----------



## BFG

sunny_nites said:


> Copper it is!
> 
> I can ship to the UK.
> 
> Can't seem to be able to send you a private message. Try to send one to me and maybe I can reply to it with the details.
> 
> Thanks!



PM sent


----------



## sunny_nites

Just a random build pic of the latest blanks in all three metals on their way to becoming Micro ATL G4s.


----------



## BFG

Have you thought about resin and resin/wood hybrid materials for your boxes?


----------



## sunny_nites

> Have you thought about resin and resin/wood hybrid materials for your boxes?



Glad you mentioned that.

We had kicked around the idea of a pure carbon fiber and a mixture of carbon fiber and metals and I did get a quote back from the water jet shop. I found out that carbon fiber is expensive, I mean like crazy expensive. Also, the guys would only be able to partially cut the blanks for me so I would have to do a lot more machining on them as well has having to buy all carbide mill and drill bits as machine steel would dull out way too quickly on the abrasive material.

Some other potentials issues with carbon fiber and probably wood, resin etc. could be the toxic dust machining the material would create (maybe not so much with wood at least). Much different than machining metals. Also, the top and bottom are milled to around .75mm. Not sure wood would hold up very well that thin. But boy could it make a nice looking light!

I'm going to have to put carbon fiber on the back burner with Ti for now, might have to look a little closer at wood though, if the waterjet guys can produce blanks.

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## jabe1

Copper and zebra wood would make a stunning combination....or maybe walnut, or apitong, or...


----------



## AndyF

Hmmm....snakewood for me.


----------



## BFG

sunny_nites said:


> Glad you mentioned that.
> 
> We had kicked around the idea of a pure carbon fiber and a mixture of carbon fiber and metals and I did get a quote back from the water jet shop. I found out that carbon fiber is expensive, I mean like crazy expensive. Also, the guys would only be able to partially cut the blanks for me so I would have to do a lot more machining on them as well has having to buy all carbide mill and drill bits as machine steel would dull out way too quickly on the abrasive material.



I make carbon rings, and yes very expensive. It's horrible to work and does indeed f*** all your tools up. I hate using it, but it does look cool. 

Resin and resin/wood hybrids are real easy to work. You need the right resin for what you want though as there are 3 main types.


----------



## sunny_nites

The more I think about it, the more I think that some of these exotic woods and resins might be doable. I probably wouldn't be able to have the water jet shop cut them out since the quantities would be way too low but with some of the new machinery I have, I might just be able to do it.

I'll do some checking on prices and availability of some of this material and see if I can get some to try out.


----------



## sunny_nites

I have some Zebra wood coming in and am going to see what a Zebra body with polished copper top and bottom will look like.

I'm still not sure I can do an entire wood G4, I think the bottom and top might be too thin but I will give that a try as well.

Hoping to have the wood in by Friday so I can work on it over the weekend. Look for updates and pics early next week.

Thanks!


----------



## BFG

sunny_nites said:


> I have some Zebra wood coming in and am going to see what a Zebra body with polished copper top and bottom will look like.
> 
> I'm still not sure I can do an entire wood G4, I think the bottom and top might be too thin but I will give that a try as well.
> 
> Hoping to have the wood in by Friday so I can work on it over the weekend. Look for updates and pics early next week.
> 
> Thanks!



have you looked at stabilised wood blanks?


----------



## sunny_nites

That's the first I ever heard of it but some really neat stuff out there. 

Going to have to try some out, really great color combinations.


----------



## more_vampires

They make knife and pistol grips out of that stuff, another example is "Dymondwood." It comes in tons of colors and variants.


----------



## BFG

sunny_nites said:


> That's the first I ever heard of it but some really neat stuff out there.
> 
> Going to have to try some out, really great color combinations.



if your looking to machine the lid & bottom of box quite thin I would start with just a resin with colour pigments added. The wood can be a little unstable if not done right.

search out people who make Vape box blanks on Instagram


----------



## Zandar

Perhaps a slightly thicker G5 would allow more depth for wood inserts?


----------



## sunny_nites

Like the panels on a "woody" wagon? I can picture that!

Depending on how many orders I get for the G5 (if I get enough to order a specific run from the waterjet shop for the G5 alone that is), I am planning on going with a modified body that will have slightly thicker sides. This will help with heat dissipation and also allow deeper cuts for trits, GID and even wood inserts.


----------



## Zandar

You know already, that I'm in.The wood inserts are just the icing.


----------



## MKLight

I just received a Micro ATL G4 in Al. If you like the real Photon X-Light and Freedom circuitry/UI, you'll enjoy this light. It's have built by Curt, who also provides excellent customer service. It includes everything you need, including customization (mine has Curt's recommended 2 warm and 1 neutral/warm Nichias 5mm LEDs), charger, and Allen key. The low output blue LED works great to find it at night. The overall brightness seems on par with the Photon. I haven't put it on my keyring yet; I've carried it in my 5th jean pocket and my jacket pocket. If you're on the fence about this light, go for it. You'll like it. Thank you, Curt!


----------



## joedredd

Do you still have the G4's available? If so, would it be possible for you to PM me. I seem to be having problems PMing you.

Thanks


----------



## sunny_nites

joedredd - PM sent.

Thanks!


----------



## sunny_nites

Well, actually PM not sent.

It might be because you haven't posted enough responses. Maybe check with the moderator.

But, yes, there are still G4s available in all metals!


----------



## nfetterly

sunny_nites said:


> Well, actually PM not sent.



It is because of not enough posts.

He needs 2 or 3 posts & then okay by moderator...


----------



## joedredd

That must be the problem. I've pretty much lurked the whole time. 

Would an email work? Could you email me at joedredd at gmail dot com?


----------



## sunny_nites

email sent. Thanks!


----------



## BFG

Got my brushed Copper G4 today. Great light and superb customer service.
thanks Curt


----------



## sunny_nites

Hi Guy,

Glad your light made it and hope you enjoy it! I think that has to be a new speed record for shipping "across the pond"!


----------



## BFG




----------



## sunny_nites

Awesome pic Guy, thanks so much for sharing it!


----------



## Tixx

True that there are xpg 4000k lights coming?


----------



## sunny_nites

> True that there are xpg 4000k lights coming?



Yes indeed!

Still early in the development phase but keep an eye on the G5 and G5 eX build page for more updates, coming soon!


----------



## Tixx

Whew! Sweet! Will do


----------



## joedredd

sunny_nites said:


> Well, actually PM not sent.
> 
> It might be because you haven't posted enough responses. Maybe check with the moderator.
> 
> But, yes, there are still G4s available in all metals!



G4 arrived today. It is even better than the pictures show. An amazingly neat light. 

Thanks.


----------



## sunny_nites

Thanks joedredd, hope you enjoy your light!


----------



## Tixx

sunny_nites said:


> Yes indeed!
> 
> Still early in the development phase but keep an eye on the G5 and G5 eX build page for more updates, coming soon!



Where is that page?


----------



## monanza

In the Homemade and Modified forum: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?409590-Micro-ATL-G5-and-G5-eX-preview.


----------



## sunny_nites

Brushed brass beauty heading out the door.











I have just a few blanks left in each metal and there likely wont be another run of the G4s, so If you think you might be interested in one of the last available brand new Micro ATL G4s, let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## Finnegan

Hi there

sent you a PM. Dimensions? And do you have this in copper? Thank you kindly.


----------



## sunny_nites

Really drawing a blank on where the dimensions are. Probably quicker to just repost.

These are the approximate dimensions for the Micro ATL G4 (will be the same for the G5):
L = 50mm
W = 25mm
H = 10mm

Have to get the weights in a bit. 

This is a short video of the UI in operation.
[video]http://vid818.photobucket.com/albums/zz107/sunny_nites/P5080108_zpssnrmjs1g.mp4[/video]

Basically, the video is showing the instant off to hi and instant off to low, ramp up from low to high, ramp down from high to low.

Had to run out to the shop and check but there are just a few in copper still left. Might just be one left after this one, if anyone is still thinking about a copper G4.


----------



## Tixx

Anything new?


----------

